
Ask HN: What resources would you recommend for studying with cell biology? - crypto-jeronimo
What kind of resources would you recommend for getting up to speed with cell biology, modeling of DNA and the like for someone with a solid science background?
======
fadys
Read Molecular Biology of the Cell. It's an indispensable book for anyone
studying or interested in cell biology and molecular genetics. It has been
described as “the most influential cell biology textbook of its time.”

[https://brucealberts.ucsf.edu/current-projects/molecular-
bio...](https://brucealberts.ucsf.edu/current-projects/molecular-biology-of-
the-cell/)

[https://www.amazon.com/Molecular-Biology-Sixth-Bruce-
Alberts...](https://www.amazon.com/Molecular-Biology-Sixth-Bruce-
Alberts/dp/0815344325/ref=dp_ob_image_bk)

